
How to Cheat on Taxes in China - MarkMc
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/11/opinion/how-to-cheat-on-taxes-in-china.html
======
happywolf
That company can easily deny had ever hired the author as an employee, because
technical he was never on the payroll and his pay had been disguised as
company expenses.

Due to family reason I had worked in China for sometime and had my fair share
of tax _ahem_ 'optimization' experience. Trying to get fapiao (literally
'printed receipts' in Chinese) on every single item is tiring and cumbersome,
let alone a lot of business establishments try not to issue one for obvious
reasons.

